
The Power of Shutting Up and Sitting in Silence - prostoalex
https://longreads.com/2018/10/12/the-power-of-shutting-up-and-sitting-in-silence/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
======
theDoug
3400 words about how one person smuggled in a book to read, instant coffee,
M&Ms, and champagne-soaked gummy bears, and somehow still half-thought it was
_the ashram_ that was "total bullshit."

~~~
travisjungroth
I read someone describe an isolation tank as boring and pointless. To
alleviate the boredom, they would touch their legs "just to have some sort of
sensation". They did not seem to understand that they had missed the point.

------
disqard
Thank you for sharing that.

Our awareness of our own attention is quite a "superpower". Harnessing it is a
non-trivial matter, but strengthening our muscles requires focused exercise
too.

------
melling
“All men's miseries derive from not being able to sit quiet in a room alone.”

~~~
watt
This always has seemed to me as condemning people who are not introspective
enough or introverted enough. "If only we could get rid of these people, all
miseries would vanish". Right?

~~~
jplayer01
Why do you think you need to be particularly introverted or introspective in
order to be able to reflect on yourself? I'd say it doesn't matter what kind
of person you are by birth. If you aren't able to reflect on and evaluate your
experiences, you're going to end up in places you probably didn't want to end
up in or as a person you don't like.

~~~
watt
No, the problem I have is saying that "all miseries" come from that and
nothing else.

~~~
jplayer01
It's not intended to be an ultimate truth of the universe. But the world would
be a better place if more people did spend more time thinking about themselves
instead of drowning it out with games, music or social media (like plenty of
people that I know).

------
thecleaner
Didnt seem to get the point of the article. Does anyone have ideas?

